# Majuscule automatique dans mail



## cbalg (9 Juin 2010)

Bonjour.
Est il possible de mettre une coche ou je ne sais quoi pour que les majuscules se mettent automatiquement en début de phrase dans les mails? (logiciel Mail)
Merci.
Bien à vous.
CBàlG


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2010)

bonjour
il y a erreur de section

table d'orientation des  forums macg

ce fil sera déplacé ou fermé par un modo *-> Zou !*

ensuite c'est traité
( la recherche)

par exemple là
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mail-242649.html


----------

